# ET200-SP Wasserzähler mit Impulsmodul anbinden



## popdog (22 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich muss ein System mit ET200-SP erweitern und Wasserzähler anbinden.

Die Wasserzähler sind mit Impulsmodulen ausgestattet und ich muss die Impulse mitzählen und bei bestimmten Ständen Aktionen ausführen.

Die Impulsmodule haben laut Datenblatt Open-Drain-Ausgänge.

Wie binde ich die am besten ein bzw. welche Eingabemodule nutze ich am besten?
Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich ein normales DI-Modul oder ein Count-Modul nehme. Bei dem Count-Modul hätte ich weniger Aufwand; da könnte ich den Zählerstand bei Bedarf auslesen.

Ich bräuchte für den Open-Drain-Ausgang aber einen Pull-Up-Widerstand gegen 24V.

Hat jemand besagte Module schon mal an SPS angebunden und wenn ja: wie?


----------



## Plan_B (22 Mai 2019)

Für einen verlässlichen Betrieb wirst auch Du nicht drumkommen, Dich mit Impulslänge und Frequenz zu befassen und das gegen Programmzykluszeit und Buszykluszeit zu vergleichen. Danach kommt erst die Entscheidung ob DI oder Count-Modul.
Für den DI benötigst Du so 1...3mA. Legst Du den Widerstand also für 5mA aus bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Der Transistor sollte mit 5mA natürlich noch nicht überfordert sein.
Alternativ nimmst Du eine Eingangsklemme mit NPN-Eingang. Hat Siemens bestimmt auch im Programm.


----------



## PN/DP (22 Mai 2019)

Haben die Impulsmodule nur 2 potentialfreie Anschlüsse (brauchen keine Masse)? Dann könntest Du vermutlich die Module zwischen +24V und SPS-Eingang schalten - ohne Pullup-Widerstand.
Hast Du mal das Datenblatt oder die genaue Bezeichnung der Wasserzähler/Impulsmodule?

Harald


----------



## Ing_Lupo (23 Mai 2019)

Oder ein Optokoppler dazwischen setzen


----------



## Chris.S (23 Mai 2019)

eventuell ist die High Speed Karte eine alternative?
Da kannst du 4 Zähler oder 8 DIs pro Karte abbilden.

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/6ES7131-6BF00-0DA0


----------

